# Font looks weird on computer



## RevanTheLegend (Feb 12, 2015)

Had a strange incident yesterday, i had a lot of tabs open on google chrome and the computer slowed right down, and eventually i had to restart the computer to get it going again. 

Upon opening google chrome i noticed that my bookmark bar was gone, and that the font rendering looked strange. Then i discovered that this wasnt limited to just the internet (had same issue on Opera) but also on word documents too. 

I have no idea what has happened, here is a screenshot of the font on chrome, and i have a similar issue with word documents too. 










any help appreciated.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure the setting for smoothing the edges of screen fonts is checked.

Smooth Edges of Screen Fonts - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## RevanTheLegend (Feb 12, 2015)

Done. No change so far.


----------



## RevanTheLegend (Feb 12, 2015)

even the google homepage looks odd


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Perhaps something has gone wrong with your display driver or Windows has reverted to a default driver. Try uninstalling the display driver then installing the latest one.


----------



## RevanTheLegend (Feb 12, 2015)

Updated NVIDIA but no luck.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is to check so see that your monitor or graphics system doesn't have the brightness, contrast or gamma correction improperly set. Also, you might try changing the ClearType settings.

Tune Your ClearType Font Settings in Windows Vista

Tweak ClearType in Windows 7 for Better Screen Readability


----------



## RevanTheLegend (Feb 12, 2015)

Tried both methods, still no dice. 

Heres my info, i forgot to mention. 


OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3069 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: 
C: Total - 466418 MB, Free - 97159 MB; 
D: Total - 10519 MB, Free - 1398 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NARRA3
Antivirus: Norton 360 Premier Edition, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Just ran across this:



> _After you install security update 3013455, you may notice some *text quality degradation* in certain scenarios. The problem only occurs on systems that are running Windows Vista SP2 or Windows Server 2003 SP2. Microsoft is researching this problem and will post more information in this article when the information becomes available._


Patch Tuesday: Font Corruption with KB3013455 | MSRC content from Windows IT Pro

How to remove an update:

Remove an update - Windows Help


----------

